# Green water



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

what is the fastest way to make green water for daphnia culturing?

fert with? NO3/NH4/PO4/any idea?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Add some Miracle Gro to a bucket of water and set it in the sun for a day or two! Any fertilizer with NH4 (ammonium) will give you green water in a short amount of time outside.


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

thx for replying

how bout urea? cheaper though


----------

